

Role Playing Game for Your Career - collinglass
http://signup.welcometoindo.com/

======
scriptdevil
I am currently in a big slump and totally lack motivation. I decided to try
this out. Am I mistaken or is the sign-up sheet the only thing up currently?

If so, I would recommend you include a message in your automated reply saying
that we would receive an invite soon or something on those lines. Currently, I
got

> Thank you for signing up for in.do!

which seems to indicate that I am successfully enrolled in the service.
However, the main page prompts me to share this with others. While I would
definitely share this with others if I find it useful, why would I share
something that is for now just a sign-up sheet?

------
th0br0
Yargh... yet another launchrock signup page without any information.

------
foobarfizzbuzz
>This is my first startup! If you think this is cool, spread the word!

This seems more like a personal project than a startup, but nonetheless I wish
you luck.

------
collinglass
Thanks scriptdevil for pointing this out, I will update the text. It is for
now, an email signup.

~~~
lowboy
Are you missing the reply link underneath comments? Sometimes I'm missing the
reply link on messages but that can usually be solved by going to the
permalink of the comment and replying from there.

I think most users of HN find comment threading useful.

------
xaviel
That sounds pretty cool actually. What sort of skills, tasks will we need to
level or do?

------
collinglass
xaviel, an example quest would be to create a mobile app UI on behance and get
5 likes and 20 views. This would then reward you experience points in UI
design.

------
collinglass
th0br0, thanks for the feedback! Trying to write as little as possible while
giving enough information. Refer to my reply to xaviel.

------
yatoomy
Sounds like the SIMs. Pretty cool!

------
Zainab23
signup before you enter! :(

------
Stephzeid
Cool

